# does anyone sell tadpoles?



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

I was just wondering if people sell tadpoles? Ive seen like 1 or 2 people selling them for like 10$. I would like to try my hand at rearing one or two. doesnt really matter what kind as long as its not an azerus.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Do people sell tadpoles?*

lots of people sell tads, it can be tedious work if you have too many, your best bet is to contact local froggers and see if they are willing to sell you any, usually dart meetings are the best for obtaining tads.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Do people sell tadpoles?*

People do for like 10 15 dollars but sometimes its a risk because they might not make it or develop right. I know people who have and it worked out but if you have any overhaul on tadpoles you can sell them.


----------



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Do people sell tadpoles?*

thanks for the quick reply. problem down here, is that there are almost now froggers. the guy i got my 3 azeurus from live in west palm, and another guy that just got into it live in miami, and also has azeurus. i was hoping i could find someone on the dendroboard classifieds selling some. just looking to get maybe 2 to try and rear them.


----------



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Do people sell tadpoles?*

unfortunatley, no dart meeting down this far south. none that i know of atleast. im in ft lauderdale florida.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Two threads same question? 

Now that the weather is getting warmer you should see more and more people offering them 4 sale. It's fun to see them grow but if you only want one or two tads I'd reccomend finding someone local to buy from. 

Best of luck,

Shaw


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Do people sell tadpoles?*

there are a few froggers aroudn that area, just ck around in the lounge or do a search on here, there was a thread about a meeting goign around that area a few months back, sometimes you do have to drive a few hours to get to a meeting, but it is more than worth it.


----------



## alfredjourgen (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Do people sell tadpoles?*

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/45951-south-florida-froggers.html


----------



## jcfaur (Mar 14, 2010)

yes, 2 posts.....one on the wanted forum to see if anyone was selling any, and one on the general forum to have my question about selling tadpoles answered.


----------



## Biology (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Do people sell tadpoles?*

I usually buy tads. but they dont always ship well depending.... but actually sometimes much much better then metamorphs.

speaking of. If anyone has tads they want to sell im interested, Midwest. Minneapolis, Omaha, Kansas City?


----------



## Randa (Jun 2, 2010)

*Re: Do people sell tadpoles?*

I have a few hundred tadpoles for sale. If anyone is interested let me know. I live just outside of Nashville.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Do people sell tadpoles?*

Randa, what tads do you have available?


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*It would be great if folks would put their names in their posts, wouldnt it? and locations in their user profile?*

Anyway, tads are not usually offered for sale. Sometimes, but rarely. I've done some tad _trading_ at meetings, prearranged. Honestly I havent had much luck. 

Between lossed tads from water quality differences to SLS, it has been a bust for me mostly.

If you get tads, I guess you need to arrange ahead of time with the seller, what to do if they morph with SLS. Losses would be your responsibility but SLS, I dont think so. 

Personally I'd prefer to buy 4-5 of any one species as juvi or subadult, and mostly try to sell them the same way if possible.

Best,


----------



## Randy (Mar 18, 2004)

Gotta agree with Shawn here, I've bought and traded for tads in the past with minimal success. I think the stress of shipping and the changes in water composition is just too much for them in most cases. IF you do find some locally, make sure they are not newly hatched, and are eating and robust. I'd fully recommend paying extra for juveniles/sub-adults, though. It can be a rather uncomfortable situation for both buyer and seller when the tads have SLS or die after a transaction. Avoid all that and gets fully formed frogs if possible....if you succeed in breeding, you'll have plenty of tads to worry about 


Randy


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Personaly I feel if you have a good group or pair that have proven good tads and froglets over and over why not let someone else morph them and get the same experance of it. I have done this for a number of people over the last 4-6 months with no problems. Just happy people.


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

Too funny kurt (vuggers#1). i was just reading this and thinking of the eggs i got from you....
successfully raised 7 out of 9 from eggs, and i think the 2 i lost were cuz i was stupid.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i agree with Sean.. i have been seeing a lot of tads for sale from time to time and now in my neck of the woods we specify morph guarentee or not. this lets the buyer know what they are in for.. useually if the seller doesnt gaurentee the frog with SLS or just a loss of. the tads are normally cheaper just so someone can push them off.. i know me personally when i sell tads i only sell them in groups no less then 5 a shot and if 1 or 2 dont make it i would just replace them. im selling tads because im over run in the first place so replacing them really isnt a big deal. but thats just my opinion. now in tads iv purchased.. yes iv gotten a few sls but for the most part everyone has been pretty good with only circulating frogs that been producing non sls animals. and to show you how things change.. 1 yr one specie of my frogs produced sls about 90% of the time... this yr.. no sign of sls out of 20 or so froglets.. weird huh?


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Jcfaur,

This will be a good meeting to attend. It will be on July 31st, and you will be able to find a nice addition to your pdf collection. If you want I will most likely have some tads to bring to this meeting. There are more people in your area than you think. We may not be as plentiful as the NE or Washington state, but it is definitely much better than other areas of the country.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/54158-florida-meeting-7.html


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

i dont really like the idea of selling tads but i love the idea of trading or giving a few away so someone else can experience what im experiencing however in no case would i ship any tadpole no matter how proven the tads would go from my hands right to the other persons no exceptions then again thats imo
-scotty


----------

